# Problema Montacargas Caterpillar 36v. Motor o bateria averiada



## azimov (Jul 23, 2008)

Amigos que tal.

Tengo un montacargas marca Caterpillar.
El problema que presento es que dicho montacargas ya no realiza sus funciones tal y como debe, al andar es demasiado lento, trabaja como al 20%. 
El sistema hidraulico igual. Trabaja muy lento como al 40% de rapidez.

He detectado que tengo que cambiar los carbones de los 4 motores, los 2 de traccion, el de la bomba hidraulica y el de la direccion hidraulica. Mi pregunta es. 
¿Me ayudara en algo a aumentar la velocidad de mi montacargas?
Cambiare los carbones, limpiare el colector y lo limare, checare que el enbobinado este en buen estado, cambiare los valeros y listo.

¿O sera la bateria? como puedo saber si mi bateria esta averiada?, es una bateria tipo industrial, pesa aproximadamente como 400 Kg. Creen que pueda hacer algo al respecto?. Es de 36v. 

Dicha bateria alimenta mis cuatro motores electricos que tengo, yo no creo que el problema provenga del controlodar SCR o de la tarjeta. (son los encargados de regular la velocidad y enviar la corriente necesaria a los motores para trabajar) pues si fuese asi simplemente el montacargas ni se moviera. Pues me ha pasado con otros montacargas pero de diferente marca.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2008)

En funcionamiento mide la tensión de la batería a ver si mantiene los 36V
Mide (Si tienes con que) el consumo de continua


----------



## el 14 (Jul 23, 2008)

hola que tal mira indudablemente si los carbones estan gastados y el colector sucio la velocidad se aminora notablemente. yo truve de oportunidad de hacer mantenimiento a un elevador chico y algo que hacia a menudo era limpiar los bornes de mi bateria con un polvo que se compra en droguerias ahora pues deberias chequear el estado del acido(si esa es tu tipode baterias) ademas proba de cargarlo si la bateria se agota muy rapido es que esta para reemplazar logicamente. pero sin duda yo desconectaria el motor lo conectaria a otra fuente y mediria la corriente y lo mismo en el equipo (sin carga mecanica) para saber el estado del motor en general.
lo que me queda preguntarte si esa disminucion en el rendimiento fue paulatina o de golpe porque si fue de golpe no dejaria de revisar que ese regulador de corriente que tu citas este entregando menos corriente ya que eso eso es un proceso mas espontaneo que el desgaste de los carbones o baterias si podes dame mas detalles sobre todo en cuanto midas labateria si no te responden los mot con el reacondicinamiento.
tene cuidado cuando limpies las delgas no le pases una lija gruesa talvez una lija 1000 porque al rayarlas le acortas la vida util. saludos


----------



## azimov (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok!, eso es lo que hare. Cambiare los carbones de los motores, limare y limpiare las celdas del colector y veremos que pasa. Checare la corriente que consumen dichos motores antes de darles mantenimiento y despues. Asi mismo checare el voltaje de la bateria, en frio y en caliente. Esto lo realizare en un par de dias pues antes de meterle mano queria informaciónrmarme un poco.
La disminucion de potencia fue reflejada poco a poco no de golpe, paulatinamente fui perdiendo potencia.
He visto que existen unos hidrometros o densimetros no se como los llamen, me servira este para checar el liquido de la bateria o no?. 
Tengo una pregunta respecto a los motores:
En estado normal, a 36v, si los conecto a una fuente de alimentacion, normalmente dichos motores deben tener un consumo nominal de corriente, y si les aplicamos una carga o alteramos de cierta manera el movimiento del motor, dicho motor consumira mas corriente. Es cierto lo que digo o no?
Ese polvo del que me hablan, comercialmente como se compra? En que me sirviria a mi?

Gracias


----------



## el 14 (Jul 23, 2008)

si hay aparatos que miden mal dicho el poder del acido sulfurico. pero no te va a ser necesario fijate el nivel de acido de las baterias. el consumo de corriente es mucho menor en vacio que en carga la idea es que verifiques que el suministro de la corriente por parte de la bateria es igual al de otra fuente y que el motor no este consumiendo mas de lo debido cosa que es posible si estan muy gastados los carbones o tenga algun par de polos quemados. compara los datos medidos con la chapa caracteristica del motor. el polvo que te digo se diluye en agua es muy corrosivo para la piel usa guantes lo puedes comprar en cualquier casa de productos quimicos aca les dicen droguerias. el caso es que los bornes de plomo conjunto con los de cobre o bronce producen una especie de celda o proceso redox en la cua ambos materiales se fucionan formando un sulfato el cual termina aislando el bone de la bateria con el del chicote.


----------



## azimov (Jul 24, 2008)

Mira, he hablado con el operador de mi montacargas. Me dice que la carga de la bateria le dura aproximadamente de 30 minutos a hora y media. El montacargas tiene un indicador de carga, que va desde el 9 hasta el 0, me indican que en menos de media hora de estar en 9 baja hasta 5 y asi. de hecho una pendiente de 30 grados el montacargas no la sube, simplemente no puede.
Revise la bateria y el nivel del liquido esta en su nivel normal. todas las celdas estan bien. Creo que es de 12 celdas o 18, no recuerdo bien. La bateria tiene estos datos:
Tipo: 18-855-21
Amperaje: 850 A/h
SPGR: 1.290

El cargador, cuando conectas la bateria tiene un amperimetro de DC. y tiene escala del 0 al 300 A. Cuando la conecto solo marca 50 y pasa el tiempo y cada vez es menos lo que marca.

El operador me dice que cada 2 meses ha estado agregando entre 25 y 30 litros de agua destilada.

Es realmente esta la que debe de llevar? Tengo pleaneado sacarle todo el liquido a la bateria y remplazarlo por liquido nuevo. Crees que funcione en algo? Que precauciones debo de tomar?, corrosion y cuidados personales ETC.


----------



## el 14 (Jul 24, 2008)

hola no puedes probar el elevador con la bateria de otro? porque puedes tener un corto a masa que te descargue la bateria mismo en el circuito del elevador y otra pregunta el cargador tambien carga otras baterias, porque tambien ese puede ser el problema


----------



## azimov (Jul 24, 2008)

No, solo tengo este montacargas. Y por lo mismo, es muy dificil maniobrar con dichas baterias pues superan los 500 Kg. . Este cargador esta especialmente hecho para esta bateria. Ninguna otra bateria es cargada con este cargador mas que la del montacargas. 
Lo que hare sera cambiar los carbones, ya los pedi y me llegan el lunes. Sobre la bateria, como ves? le cambio todo el liquido? o no?


----------



## el 14 (Jul 24, 2008)

el problema no son los carbones. cambiarle el liquido no es una mala idea. pero yo trataria de alimentar el elevador desde otro lugar asi aislaria que sea la bateria el cargador o el resto del sistema talvez en algun otro lado que tengan elevadores creo que seria la forma de aislar el caso aunque todo apunte a la bateria con el elevador parado puentearlo con otra bateria. porque no pruebas de contactar a alguna casa de baterias quizas mismo donde las vendan te la puedan cargar y o medir con un densimetro su estado va a ser lo mejor y te va a sacar todas las dudas o si no algun electricista de automoviles que cuente con dicho aparato


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2008)

Que edad tiene la batería, averigua con el fabricante que vida útil posee


----------



## yimgame (Jul 26, 2008)

Azimov,   te diré que la duración de la batería me llama mucho la atención, ya las baterías de tracción tienen tres ciclos que en mas o en menos debería ser algo así como 8 horas de carga 8 horas de descanso o reposo y 8 horas de trabajo, cosa que no se ajusta a la hora y media que acusa el operador.
La mejor forma de saber si una batería se encuentra en buen estado es por medio de la densidad y esto lo mides justamente con un densímetro que es una pipeta tubular de vidrio con marcas y una ampolla de mercurio en su interior, este dispositivo tiene en una punta una pequeña bomba de vacío y en el otro un tubo que debes introducir en cada celda de la batería una vez que este cargada y descasada.
El valor que debe alcanzar debe ser de entre 1270 a 1290 gr/litro que es justamente la densidad de la mezcla acido agua (electrolito) que se encuentra en el interior de cada celda o vaso de 2 volts.
La batería cargada debería alcanzar los 37 o 38 volts, en el mejor de los casos y su vida útil ronda los 5 a 7 años, pero esto es solo con un mantenimiento y cuidado adecuado (limpieza, carga, descanso, control histórico planillas vaso x vaso semanalmente).
Si tiene varios años es posible que haya vasos en corto esto se debe a la sedimentación del plomo en el fondo de los vasos.
Otro aspecto es el llenado de agua post carga y descanso, ya que si se hace antes de la carga esto provoca que la batería rebalse por los tapones superiores el preciado acido y pierda con el tiempo la relación de la mezcla, esto hace que la densidad baje y el electrolito sea cada vez menos capaz de provocar el efecto eléctrico justo del la densidad 1280 la cual genera los 2 voltios que se requieren por cada celda.
Espero te sirva la información.
Sdos.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 27, 2008)

buenas.. soy el infiltrado,jaja..el tema de los montacargas a baterias es bastante delicado,,, para un electronico que le gusta la potencia se les caeria las babas si ven esas etapas de potencia las mayorias con mosfet si mal no lo escrivo, noooooo le cambies el agua de ser asi tenes que averiguar con que densidad trabaja y a que temperatura esto se mide con unos densimetro que parecen un aplicador de enemas con un cosito de vidrio adentro el cual flota y segun su nivel de flotacion indica la densidadla cual se la da el acido y la acides creada por la reaccion de las placas al recivir carga......medi el boltage del cargador en el momento de la carga ...medi si podes en voltage de carga de cada vaso fijate bien de no confundirte puntos de conexión en la serie de los vasos, esta medicion tiene que ser parejita si hay uno que sube el voltage...revisa la densidad,,,alto boltage en esta medicion en uno de todos los vasos y bien la densidad chau tu bata.......despues busca datos del motor tension nominal voltage y lebantalo probalo en velocidad maxima y verifica voltage de bata y el que lllega al motor compara con el voltage indicado aen el motor ...de tener diferencia paraaaaa tenemos una posibilidad mas desmantela todo el chaperio y revisa hasta la ultima conexiónde potencia y luego controla el acelerador electronico


----------



## thors (Jul 28, 2008)

en mi antiguo trabajo entre muchas cosas mas  tube a cargo la mantensión de estas baterias que son de 36 y 48 vcd para gruas horquilla toyota 

mucho de lo que comentan es efectivo que se debe llevar un historial y controlar  periodicamente la carga de las baterias .  que como mencionan  despues de una carga lenta o si tiene el cargador  un modo llama ecualizacion es mejor se mide la temperatura de cada vaso y la densidad  que  no debe ser inferior a 1250  si es inferior 
hay empresas que reemplazan los vasos o se regeneran  

el resto es mantensión para tus motores 

saludos


----------



## azimov (Jul 28, 2008)

Amigos de Foros de Electronica. Hoy tuve el placer de trabajar en el montacargas. La bateria es de 36v y me marcaba sin meterle carga hasta 38v. Es de 18 celdas. de 2 volts cada una. Me dispuse a probar una por una. Cheque la densidad y marcaba 1.3 y unas un pokito menos. como 1.29.  Ninguna celda esta en corto. Incluso metiendole carga. o sea, prendi el montacargas y lo heche a volar y la bateria lo mas que bajaba era a 35.5 v. Y ninguna de las celdas burbujeaba ni nada. Entonces me pase a los motores. Los carbones aun tenian media vida y me dispuse a a limpiar el colector, limarlo y reemplazar los carbones por unos nuevos. Los conecte y oh sorpresa. El voltaje solo llegaba a un motor. Entonces me dirigi al relay y me di cuenta que estaba averiado. Mañana mismo lo limpiare y lo hechare a trabajar. 
Como ven ustedes? Creen que sea la razon por la cual el montacargas no trabaja al 100?. Lo creen ustedes asi?. Los mantendre al tanto


----------



## el 14 (Jul 29, 2008)

si esta en corto seguramente sea lo que te este descargando la bateria total que el problema no era la bateria vaya sorpresa..


----------



## azimov (Jul 30, 2008)

Amigos de Foros de electronica.
Vaya que ese montacargas ha sido una pesadilla.
Por fin me llegan hoy los remplazos de los platinos. Hoy tuve la oportunidad de poner a trabajar el montacargas con y sin carga en una pendiente de aproximadamente 30°. Cual era el reto? Subir el montacargas por la pendiente hasta llegar a un nivel plano. Aproximadamente son como 13 metros la medida de la pendiente.
Sin carga funciona excelente. Pero con carga tuve problemas, no subio. Lo que estuve viendo es que cada vez que golpea o pasa por camino irregular pierde la fuerza. Algo esta pasando y mañana lo descubrire. Ma les cuento que paso,.
Tengo una pregunta. De los 36v solo me llegan 16 a los motores, con el acelerador a fondo. Alguien sabe si dicho montacargas posee alguna sobre marcha?. He visto un relay que hace que pase los 36 enteritos. Pero aun no le meto mano. Esperemos que alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## cesarnar (Ago 14, 2008)

la corriente para una bateria de 36V , al empezar la carga, es aproximadamente de 100A. lo mas probable, es que el problema sea el proceso de carga (cargador o bateria). mide la densidad del electrolito, que es diferente del nivel del electrolito. mide el voltaje de cada celda, deben estar parejos. revisar el cargador, diodos y/o SCR  ¿el cargador es automatico: es controlado por voltaje, corriente o tiempo?.

quisiera saber como publico mis consultas. quisiera encontrar información sobre IGBT. como protegerlos, si utilizo para controlar la marcha de montacargas.


----------



## Fernando Mora (Feb 19, 2009)

Me imagino que ya resolviste tu problema. Que modelo es tu montacargas, estoy buscando información para un caterpillar NRR40, por si te sirve revisa tu controlador de potencia, puedes tener SCR's dañados, cuando una bateria esta dañada disminuye su rendimiento en horas de trabajo, de hecho envie 3 a reparación por que no se respetaba el 8x8x8 que mencionan y lo que hacen es cambio de celdas y equalización de carga.


----------



## mjgc19 (Ago 7, 2009)

hola amigos quisiera saber q modelo de montacarga si es de operador sentado o operador parado y si es de cuatro ruedas o de tres ruedas por lo generar algunos modelos de montacargas traen la opcion para reducir la velocidad atraves de la computadora otros traen un modulo de traccion y un modulo de las funciones subir bajar pueden ser esos modulos abeses fallan por lo general son de marca general electric manda el modelo y la serie del montacarga asi te podre ayudar mejor


----------



## crismauro (Abr 30, 2012)

oye azimov soy nuevo en el foro pero me interesa mucho este tema de los montacargas te dire soy de mexico y estoy interesado en comprar un montacargas que aqui casi esta regalado el precio pero el problema esta en las pilas pues no esta en funcionamiento desde hace cerca de 7 meses por lo mismo pues no sirven las pilas y quisiera saber si hay manera de solucionar este problema de una manera que sea mas economico , y por lo que se son 24 celdas de 2v cada una quiero reemplazarlas por cuatro baterias de 12v en serie el problema esque no se cuantos Ah consume la pila original, posteriormente tendria el problema de como cargar esas 4 baterias y estaba pensando en un alternador  ¿tienes alguna idea si se puede hacer o de plano tendria que comprar una pila de uso? agradeceria caulquier comentario o sugerencia del foro 





azimov dijo:


> Amigos de Foros de Electronica. Hoy tuve el placer de trabajar en el montacargas. La bateria es de 36v y me marcaba sin meterle carga hasta 38v. Es de 18 celdas. de 2 volts cada una. Me dispuse a probar una por una. Cheque la densidad y marcaba 1.3 y unas un pokito menos. como 1.29.  Ninguna celda esta en corto. Incluso metiendole carga. o sea, prendi el montacargas y lo heche a volar y la bateria lo mas que bajaba era a 35.5 v. Y ninguna de las celdas burbujeaba ni nada. Entonces me pase a los motores. Los carbones aun tenian media vida y me dispuse a a limpiar el colector, limarlo y reemplazar los carbones por unos nuevos. Los conecte y oh sorpresa. El voltaje solo llegaba a un motor. Entonces me dirigi al relay y me di cuenta que estaba averiado. Mañana mismo lo limpiare y lo hechare a trabajar.
> Como ven ustedes? Creen que sea la razon por la cual el montacargas no trabaja al 100?. Lo creen ustedes asi?. Los mantendre al tanto


----------



## Randall22 (May 7, 2012)

Hola Crismauro.

Para alcanzar lo mismo que la bateria original deberias poner al menos 6 paralelos de 4 baterias en serie de 100Ah, pero lo puedes hacer con menos baterias y es cuestion de probar cuanto dura trabajando el montacargas, quizas con solo una serie de 4 baterias de 100ah te dure funcionando desde 1 hora hasta 4 horas dependiendo del uso y el consumo del montacargas. Ahora bien si pones varios paralelos de baterias debes asegurarte de desconectar esos paralelos cada vez que el montacargas no esta cargandose ni trabajando, esto con el fin de evitar que los paralelo de baterias se descargue por las diferencias de tension entre ellas. este circuito de desconexion lo podrias hacer con reles de 100A 0 quizas 50A que venden para uso en las baterias de los camiones.

Con respecto al cargador, tienes el cargador original todavia?

Saludos.


----------



## crismauro (May 7, 2012)

hola randall


con respecto al cargador, todavia existe y si funciona por que me lo preguntas.
por otro lado tengo algunas dudas acerca de este tema y agradeceria mucho si pudieras ayudarme .

1.- el montacargas trabaja 4 horas efectivas y aveces hasta tres, cuantas series estarian en este rango de trabajo.

2.- me pregunto si el cargador original me serviria en esta conexion sin llegar a afectar las bateria nuevas.

3.- estuve leyendo tu problema con el driver de tu montacargas y ahi mencionas que recibe pulsos de 2v, lo que me genera mas dudas si al hacer esta conexion en serie de 4x 12v tendria ese mismo problema o varia de acuerdo a la marca del montacargas


----------



## Randall22 (May 8, 2012)

Hola Crismauro.

Con respecto a los drivers, te dire que nada tiene que ver una cosa con la otra, los drivers se alimentan de la bateria sean 48V o 36V. 
Los 2 voltios son los pulsos que manejan el driver y consecuentemente al motor le llegan los 48V pulsados de esta manera se controla la velocidad del motor, ajustando el ancho del pulso, pero esa es otra cuestion. Por ahora si fuera tu probaria primero con al menos 2 o 3 series de baterias y se podrian cargar con el cargador original pero mucho cuidado ya que si el cargador es de 60A una serie se puede cargar con 1 hora y un poco mas. se si esta cargando durante mas tiempo que ese podria ser perjudicial para las baterias. te recomendaria ponerlas a cargar y chequear que su temperatura no se eleve mucho tanto en carga como en uso y es probable que la vida util de las mismas se acorte un poco ya que el consumo es grande y agotar la bateria en pocas horas podria significar el calentamiento excesivo de estas.

Tambien recuerda que cada vez que no lo estan usando debe haber un circuito de relays o contactos que puedan abrir las series de baterias para que las mismas no se descarguen solas.

No soy experto en baterias pero es lo que haria, no se si alguien en el foro tiene una idea distinta.

Saludos.


----------



## trabajador (Sep 21, 2018)

hola tengo un montacargas Caterpillar electrico y esta presentando problemas. enciendo el montacargas y cuando acelero para ponerlo en marcha,es decir para que se desplace y camine se apaga, que puedo hacer??
que me recomiendan???


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 21, 2018)

trabajador dijo:


> hola tengo un montacargas Caterpillar electrico y esta presentando problemas. enciendo el montacargas y cuando acelero para ponerlo en marcha,es decir para que se desplace y camine se apaga, que puedo hacer??
> que me recomiendan???


te recomiendo que dees. mas informacion....asi es como decir...el coso  ese me anda despacio, sera el cosito. que esta al lado del coso ese ?
en otro orden de cosas......"Falta de mantenimiento" ....ya arregle esos cosos"  te llaman por telefono haciendo la misma pregunta.....no somos adivinos....y lo peor es cuando le decis que ya los carbones no funcionan o estan gastados...te dicen.. ayer andaba bien....atalo con alambre porque el repuesto sale caro por ser CAT !
moraleja ...no compres marcas lideres.....si no queres pagar repuestos caros
En fin.. capaz es otra cosa... algun falso contacto....etc.... etc... etc....etc....etc....


----------



## trabajador (Sep 21, 2018)

gracias cuervobrujo.
mi montacargas CAT tiene los carbones a la mitad, las delgas estan limpias y no se ven dañadas, el montacargas si mueve los brazos de levantar peso lo unico que no funciona es que cuando lo enciendo y quiero desplazarme que piso el acelerador, se apaga el equipo.
sera el motor?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2018)

Sin revisar y sin hacer mediciones imposible saberlo, puede ser el propio pedal, si los carbones estan a la mitad ya deberian haber sido cambiado por originales, hay que revisar todo el coneccionado, que todos los bornes esten bien que no haya conecciones flojoa u oxidadas.
Si no se le hace mantenimiento más que cuand falla, habra mucho por trabajar, como por ejemplo, estado de bujes y/o reodamientos, el resto de la transmición esta en buen estado? no hay nada trabado?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 22, 2018)

Como dice Don panda... pueeeeeeede ser el pedal...etc..etc...hay CAT que accionan un switch por medio de hirdaulico...otros no...(los vi .. porque usan el sistema electrico para comandar las uñas) .otros son electricos 100%. en pedal...etc...
Primero que no pusiste que modelo de montacargas es..(Zampi) porque CAT dependiendo del pais tiene modelos varios. Y quizas yo los que conozco, quizas no...O En tu pais no se comercialicen. etc.... osea tambien estan los genericos...y asi es como adivinar en un harem a oscuras. y solo con el tacto.. osea.. lo que te toca..lo que  te toca... y no sigo si.. no me moderan... y desbarrancamos...
En fin... me jui.. es un dolor de cabezas los CAT.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola, por lo poco que mencionas, ya que no aportas algún chequeo que hayas hecho, la alimentación del sistema se viene abajo.
Puede ser desde algún contacto deficiente, desde la batería hacia aguas abajo.
O incluso pueden estar deterioradas las mismas. Debes chequear la tensión en dichas baterías cuándo le pides demanda.


----------



## trabajador (Sep 22, 2018)

ok... muchas gracias a todos hare algunos chequeos y les cuento....


----------

